# House I just finished....



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0059.jpg

DSCF0060.jpg

DSCF0062.jpg


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

As always my brother:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

looks smooth, how'd ya do the tower?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

the ol' jump 'n paint?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Thought I would be my usual spiderman self...then I smartened up and rented a boom truck.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job. Very sharp looking. How'd you get the boom truck on the grass, plywood?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh nice!!!
:thumbsup:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Are you going to post the 'after' photos too?

Just kidding  Nice colours and nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job


----------



## pintex (Aug 20, 2008)

Very nice.:notworthy:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks for the new website material. J/K.

Good stuff


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Good looking work. Did you do the sideing too?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope, all trim..Azek. and dental.


----------

